# Christmas in Spain



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi, There is a possibility that we may be able to spend Christmas (and several weeks after) in Spain this year. Can anyone advise a nice site, probably down Malaga way where we could spend a few days over the Christmas period? We don't want to have a long stay as we will move on to Aires once we get past the New Year. But our son may join us for a few days so ideally we would want a site that has bungalows to hire as well.

Any suggestions will be gratefully received.

Steve.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

A cottage in the Lake District

A smattering of snow

Holly ,Christmas tree , family ??

And then a trip to Spain

Sandra


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Torre del Mar on the the sea front. 
Can't remember exact site name just Google it as it's there.
2 mind from sea 
5mins from town and loads of shops and restaurants. 
Already documented here


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

We stayed here last Christmas, you might have to book though.. http://bonterrapark.com/en .. Lots of English and Dutch on site over wintering long stay, there was quite a few vans coming and going short stay, quite a few off this forum long and short stay..

ray.


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

You might like Cabopino between Malaga and Marbella where the climate is a bit warmer than the rest of Spain (apart from Almeria, which is covered in polythene).
Their website is downright strange and it won't talk about Christmas yet but expect 30% off for 30 days or more...
Helps to have transport.

Patrick


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

rayrecrok said:


> We stayed here last Christmas, you might have to book though.. http://bonterrapark.com/en .. Lots of English and Dutch on site over wintering long stay, there was quite a few vans coming and going short stay, quite a few off this forum long and short stay..
> ray.


. . .only If you want regimented lines of vans - bear in mind 'most' of the better pitches are pre-booked year after year so your left with the more shaded ones (which is fine during the summer - but not winter time.

You could do Azahar campsite, true it hasn't a decent restaurant but then again you don't pay extra or over the odds for electricity (whereas your limited to a set limit on Bonterra & over that you pay - which again during winter evenings & nights can get a touch chilly to say the least


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

vicdicdoc said:


> . . .only If you want regimented lines of vans - bear in mind 'most' of the better pitches are pre-booked year after year so your left with the more shaded ones (which is fine during the summer - but not winter time.
> 
> You could do Azahar campsite, true it hasn't a decent restaurant but then again you don't pay extra or over the odds for electricity (whereas your limited to a set limit on Bonterra & over that you pay - which again during winter evenings & nights can get a touch chilly to say the least


What a load of tripe!.. Why not say the name of your suggestion and leave it at that, everything you say just isn't true we were there 6 weeks taking in Christmas and the new year, never paid over the odds for leccy, was welcomed by the folk staying there, had two street parties and Christmas and New Year parties in our neighbours caravan awnings, swimming in the heated indoor pool, the town had a fire festival where you get free snap that the town's folk are cooking on the fires all down the main roads, a firework display and the pubs give out free hats and stuff when you buy a drink... When we left to go to Portugal everybody came out to say goodbye with hugs and kisses and a bog off party which is a tradition apparently ..

So I can't see where you are coming from with your comments, our pitch took our large tag axle Hymer across the pitch leaving the back of the pitch which faced the sun very private for sun bathing and putting out the clothes line..

Don't believe me ask Wakk, Flying Pete, The Cookies, and the guy on here with the running rabbit avatar, they were all there with us, there were others from on here scattered around the site.. so are we all wrong?..

ray.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks for the replies all. As I said we're not considering a long stay, we prefer to move around. The cost is not that much of an issue as we can stand it for a few days so long as it's warmer than Yorkshire and there's the odd nice bar and restaurant about.

Bonterra looks fine to me Ray. Will have a good look at all.

Steve.


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Camping Torre del Mar


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

rayrecrok said:


> What a load of tripe!.. Why not say the name of your suggestion and leave it at that, everything you say just isn't true we were there 6 weeks taking in Christmas and the new year, never paid over the odds for leccy, was welcomed by the folk staying there, had two street parties and Christmas and New Year parties in our neighbours caravan awnings, swimming in the heated indoor pool, the town had a fire festival where you get free snap that the town's folk are cooking on the fires all down the main roads, a firework display and the pubs give out free hats and stuff when you buy a drink... When we left to go to Portugal everybody came out to say goodbye with hugs and kisses and a bog off party which is a tradition apparently ..
> 
> So I can't see where you are coming from with your comments, our pitch took our large tag axle Hymer across the pitch leaving the back of the pitch which faced the sun very private for sun bathing and putting out the clothes line..
> 
> ...


DON'T go there, it is awful, terrible place:surprise:

Right, now that should make sure there is a pitch left for me for December and January!


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

rayrecrok . . . everyone to their own I suppose, I know (for a fact what I stated IS true but I won't get into a pointless discussion over it - as I say it's personal choice) - oh, and I was there for the fireworks / paella street parties etc - but that was in town not on site (not that I'd want someone with a Damn great fire cooking outside by my van) ho hum good job we don't all like the same things.
(I also got lots of kisses when I left . . . You got me wondering now if it's was because I was finally leaving !


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Well after all that.... the trip to Spain will not happen - this year at least. After further thought we think it would be too long to be away just now considering my mums care needs. However we may well spend Christmas and New Year somewhere warm. Perhaps Canaries?

Steve.

PS thanks for all input.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

C'mon campers, Hi de Hi...................Ho de Ho..........:laugh::laugh::laugh:


tony


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Do we need to book for Christmas & New Year at Bonterra Park? Thinking of going there but not sure when we will arrive.


----------

